# Can't Brake! Need Ideas (shims/ handlebar don't help)



## ecogirl22 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, I can finally post my own thread 

Ever since I switched from my beloved Gary Fischer Marlin mtn bike to road bikes I've had problems w/ braking and shifting. My hands are the same size as the average 8 yr old (not kidding). I can't reach the brakes from the hoods or drops without taking my hands off the hoods/drops and hooking my thumb around to extend the reach, and even then my fingers only barely reach to the “hump” in the brake which has very little power. In a normal hood riding position my fingers don't even go past pivot point! This is with 105 STI (Cannondale Synapse), with the tiagras I had to bike one handed to get the other hand completely off the bar to reach the brakes! 

I've been to 4 bike shops some just shrugged, some suggested shims, short reach brakes (which I’ve already tried and aren’t any better), different handlebar (which I did get a short drop womens ergo bar, doesn’t help, thought riding in the drops is more comfy!) or suggested I switch to SRAM ergo shifters, or a 2-4K new custom bike. 

Spending 2-4K is not an option, I will just give up road biking and triathlons and get another mountain bike. $400 is the max I could spend on parts(used great)/labor, or $1000 for a used bike, if I sell my current.

Shims don’t work, they don’t move the pivot point, my fingers reach to the same part of the brake lever, they could help in drops but 90% time spent in hoods, and I still can’t reach with shims in drops anyways!

I don’t believe SRAM will work, they seem only better in terms of mm, maybe one cm, I need a couple cms at least. Any comments/ experiences appreciated

Mounting the hoods in different position on handle bar doesn't help hood reach...nor does different handle bar (already have women’s ergo short drop bar)

I’m at the end of my rope. I cannot believe they don’t make safe brakes for a “normal” sized woman (or a child/ youth- what do they do!!!), I mean, my hands are small, not deformed! I'm tired of braking by crashing into whoever's in front of me! It’s so unsafe, sooner or later I’m going to get seriously injured. This has killed my love of riding and training for my tri. I NEED a solution..

My crazy thoughts…

Mounting rapidfire mnt brakes/ shifters on bike- is this even possible? ( I think my bike parts are all 105…not sure though, will check)..perhaps mounted 90 degree to the reg flat bar position using a horn bar or some type of TT bar?

Separate brakes and shifters? How would this even work, where to mount- on tri bars? Flat bar, drops? bull horns? Bar end shifters? Thumbies?!

I could afford a used campy ergo shifter set (100) but I’m not sure it will work or which one is compatible with 105 parts.

I have read hundreds of posts/ forum threads on this and they seem to usually end in “shims- fantastic problem solved for $8!” or, “I spent $2000 on a new campy bike”…..urg

And shifting’s just as bad, though not as unsafe (have to take me hand off bar to twist hand far enough to shift)

Any experiences/ thoughts appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ecogirl22 (Feb 28, 2012)

anyone? any ideas? I saw a guy on here who somehow modded interrupter brakes to be used while on the hoods with thumbs, but i have no idea how to do that....


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

SRAM would probably work.

Those are in no way "normal woman hands" Those are tiny hands...for a 6 week old.
If your hands were "normal" they would make shifters for them. The closest you're going to get without changing to SRAM are the Shimano short-reach STI shifters. Considering your budget, it looks like the short-reach shifters are the route you'll have to take.


----------



## ecogirl22 (Feb 28, 2012)

they are too within the range of normal, I've found at least 2 other women with hands my size (adult women I am 5'4" petite build with no growth deficiencies!

I've tried the shimano short reach, the pivot point in them is barely, if at all any higher. They don't work (for me) I checked at two shops both bike guys just looked at my hands on the short reach not even touching past the "hump" of the lever bump and shrugged.

Are the SRAM pivot points that much higher then shimano short reach? My LBS didn't have any for me to try.

Any thoughts on mounting bar end brakes?/ interrupter brakes upside down on the drops?

I really appreciate any ideas....I don't want to give up road biking and triathloning but this morning i hit a car for the last time, I'm bruised and sore, this sport isn't worth dying over. I'm just SHOCKED there's no brakes for a small adult/ youth- what do children/ youth racers use!?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ecogirl22 said:


> they are too within the range of normal, I've found at least 2 other women with hands my size (adult women I am 5'4" petite build with no growth deficiencies!
> 
> I've tried the shimano short reach, the pivot point in them is barely, if at all any higher. They don't work (for me) I checked at two shops both bike guys just looked at my hands on the short reach not even touching past the "hump" of the lever bump and shrugged.
> 
> ...


Kid road bikes come with Shimano short-reach STIs, usually.

Have you thought about just ditching the road bar and putting on a TT basebar and aerobars?

Or you could maybe try Origin-8 "women's" brake levers with bar-end shifters. Without the shifter in the way, you can get the lever closer to the bar. Plus they're tiny anyway. I think they're made by Tektro. (I have several sets here at the shop, and they look just like Tektro levers).

As far as ease of braking, I think Campy's reshaped brake lever is probably the best. Unfortunately, you'd want to change everything to Campy, which would be pricey. (There IS an adapter thing made by JTek to make Campy work with Shimano, but a completely Campy drivetrain works better).


----------



## ecogirl22 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry, I'm not very bike savvy, do you mean i could put my current 105 sti on a bullhorn/ tri bar setup? where would they go? I have definitely thought of that, but i thought with those bars i'd have to do the separate brake/ shifter setup you mention as another option.... To me those look great, I could really get the brake close without the hood in the way. So to do that what type of handle bar would i need? I have clip on aero bars...would i just add parts on to those? Not sure how comfy this will be for commuting in stop and go traffic though!


----------



## ecogirl22 (Feb 28, 2012)

and yeah, i keep hearing the whole campy setup is the best...unfortunately i can't afford the best maybe when i'm rich


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ecogirl22 said:


> Sorry, I'm not very bike savvy, do you mean i could put my current 105 sti on a bullhorn/ tri bar setup? where would they go? I have definitely thought of that, but i thought with those bars i'd have to do the separate brake/ shifter setup you mention as another option.... To me those look great, I could really get the brake close without the hood in the way. So to do that what type of handle bar would i need? I have clip on aero bars...would i just add parts on to those? Not sure how comfy this will be for commuting in stop and go traffic though!


No, not using the current 105 shifters (although I've seen people do that).

DuraAce bar-end shifters with DiaCompe (or similar) bar end brake levers.

A basebar/aerobar setup like this:









Brake levers go in the outer bar ends, like this:










and shifters go on the ends of the aerobars, like this (picture of entire setup):


----------



## ecogirl22 (Feb 28, 2012)

Guess i'll have to test drive one to see if its a comfy ride in traffic! that's a really different setup from what i have, it might just be the ticket! thanks


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's the other option - road bar with short-reach brake levers and bar-end shifters:


----------



## ecogirl22 (Feb 28, 2012)

It doesn't look much better for braking from the hoods, I'm sure it's a bit better just because it doesn't have such a massive hood. I think that would be a secondary option if i can't get comfortable riding tt. Also seems like a lot of hand travel and balancing between brake and shifter.


----------



## ecogirl22 (Feb 28, 2012)

total noob questions. Looking at bar end shifters they say 8, 9 or 10...what about the other one... doesn't it need to specify 2 or 3!? pretty sure i have 27 spd


----------



## ecogirl22 (Feb 28, 2012)

New Microshift Bar end shifter, BS-A09, 3X9 speed | eBay

3x9! says shimano compatible, is that true or do rec i stay with shimano?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ecogirl22 said:


> total noob questions. Looking at bar end shifters they say 8, 9 or 10...what about the other one... doesn't it need to specify 2 or 3!? pretty sure i have 27 spd


Front shifter doesn't care if it's 2 or 3. Bar-end shifters are friction on the front/left.

MicroShit (notice the spelling) is "ok". The Shimano ones are better.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

Don't know if this would work for you but it looks like an interesting product: retroshift | Mud Proof Shifting. Designed by Goats!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

fwiw, I have small hands as well, I decided a long time ago that I had not real options other than Campy. 

Platy, you think she could use down tube shifters and older campy brake levers?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

You mention interrupter levers a couple of times. Why not just do that?

In general, I'm not a fan. But I think they might solve your problem. I'd just put them in the usual place.

The non-shifter brakes and separate shift levers idea seems good to me too. I've ridden bikes set up that way. I found bar end shifters annoying, but downtube shifters work fine. Are you doing any massed start road racing, or are tris your only competition?

Also, have you tried the latest Shimano shifters? They're a little more compact. I don't know if it's enough to help or not, but if they were an improvement, it would be a 1:1 substitution for what you've got, if you've already got a 10-speed drivetrain. (number of cogs)


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

first of all 5 foot 4 isn't that small i am only 5 foot 5...Have you tried riding Campy? My new veloce also came with shims (which I didn't need) You might consider selling your 105 and replacing with campy (or going with jtek Jtek Engineering Shiftmate) and Campy shifters.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Is your bike set up so that you (have to?) spend 90% of your time on the hoods to be comfortable?

There is a petite woman in my club who spends 90% of her time in the drops when she's in a group. Same underlying problem as you: Brake leverage and Shimano. But she's as comfortable there as she is on the hoods. Her bars are the Ritchey Curve. Cannot remember which Shimano group number.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't know if this will work for you, but give it a thought.

Shimano Sora levers seem to be all around smaller than Tiagara, 105, etc. and really work differently. My wife is 5-1, my daughter 5-2. My wife's bike has Tiagara, the daughter Sora. Although my wife can use the Tiagara (with shims), they both prefer the Sora because (a) they're smaller (b) they can be adjusted inward for small hands (better than shims, imho) and (c) they do have a totally different lever design, which might just make them work better for smaller hands.

Now, beware, the Lowly Sora is the Rodney Dangerfield of the Shimano line. But I'm a fairly high end user (have high end Shimano and Sram bikes), and I've rented Sora bikes many times and have been perfectly happy. They work fine! The only down side is that they'er impossible to shift from the drops, but 90% of riders don't do that anyway, so no biggie for most. I do, so Sora isn't for me on a permanent basis, but they're just fine functionally whenevery I rent them. But many people actually prefer the Sora shifting design (one lever for shifting to bigger rings/cogs, the thumb button for shifting to smaller)

Nearly every bike shop has Sora equipped bikes on the floor - give one a try. It will be a very inexpensive switch if you decide it will work.


----------



## Arch Itech (Feb 27, 2011)

Hand transplant??  I agree with up above, switch to more of a bullhorn bar


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Update? Any news in the last week?

My $0.02 is some combination of aerobars (Platy's suggestion above), bar end shifters, interrupter brakes, downtube shifters, or bar end brakes may slay the dragon. Something like this could work nicely, and is appropriate form for the time trial section of triathlons, though is likely pricey. Downtube shifters would open up the possibility of using just about any style of brake lever you like. Bullhorns bars with bar end brakes open similar possibilities, with less money spent than a full aerobar setup, but not as sleek an affair either.

I have a friend with similarly shaped hands and similar problems with her bike fit. I'll put in a call to see what she did to solve it.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing something, but I really can't believe people are recommending aero bars as a reasonable solution for this issue.

Really? Aero bars for regular riding? They are horribly impractical and unstable for normal and general riding. In a groove, on the open road, steady pace, sure. But general riding, steering, starting, stopping, braking, in a group, etc..... really?

Now bullhorns w/ bar end shifters and appropriate levers is an intriguiging idea and might be worth trying.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Camilo said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but I really can't believe people are recommending aero bars as a reasonable solution for this issue.
> 
> Really? Aero bars for regular riding? They are horribly impractical and unstable for normal and general riding. In a groove, on the open road, steady pace, sure. But general riding, steering, starting, stopping, braking, in a group, etc..... really?
> 
> Now bullhorns w/ bar end shifters and appropriate levers is an intriguiging idea and might be worth trying.


Now that I've thought about it more, I'm thinking that a base-bar with bar-end shifters mounted in place of the brake levers and cross-top brake levers toward the center of the bar might be the best setup.


----------

